# Game #63: Phoenix Suns (38-24) @ Los Angeles Clippers (25-35) - 3/3



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 101-85 Vs. Denver Nuggets*












*Phoenix Suns (38-24) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Los Angeles Clippers (25-35)

Starters: 





































PG Baron Davis | SG Eric Gordon | SF Rasual Butler | PF Drew Gooden | C Chris Kaman * 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAY FOCUSED!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Clippers played really well with the Suns last game when they hosted them in Phoenix. So this could definitely be considered a trap game. Hopefully Suns come out to play. Gotta finish this season on a high note. Lets hope Barbosa adds to the mix.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Trap game!?! They traded Camby! There is no more defense left in their big line. Amare will go for 40 again.


I just jinxed them didn't I?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> I just jinxed them didn't I?


Big time >_>

Anyways, I don't know if I'm too excited to see LB back. It seems like the rotations are pretty set and they're in a nice groove. Just seems like trying to force LB back in would mess things up :/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Even though he's cleared, he probably won't see any action until next week or so. If he's fine, he could give us a boost. Hopefully, trim down Jrich's mins, especially when he's sucking and not take any away from Dragic. 


They need to be focused on tonight's game and not overlook them with Utah tomorrow night. That's an important game for seeding and tie breakers. Suns are 0-1 against them with like another game (or two) left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice end there. Duds for 3 and Amare with big dunk .3 left. 

30-26, Suns at the end of 1.

Amare 13 pts (5-6) 6 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill! Big block. Then Duds for 3 in transition. 

Lou with rebound, Dragic to Frye who drills a 3.


52-41, Suns 5:54 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

58-57, Clips at the end of the half

Amare 15 pts (6-10), 8 rebs

Clips ended that qrter on 17-6 run. Awful defensively so far. But I'm not worried. We're not losing this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice pass from Hill who was posting up, to Amare cutting to the rim, and dropping the hammer

Then off a miss, Clips try to trap Nash, but he finds Amare in a similar play for a dunk. 

Amare 23 pts, 9 rebs, now. 


74-67, Suns 5:46 left. Clips still hanging in there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns blowing this one open. 

Amare's been a beast. He's been quite vocal too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

96-76, Suns at the end of 3. Outscored em 39-18 in 3rd. 


Amare 30 pts (12-16) 14 rebs, 3 blks, 2 stls in 28 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye's just killing it from 3. 6-7 right now. 

Now, Duds drains one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earl Clark looking good in garbage time.

Taylor Griffin had a monster dunk.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 127, Clippers 101*


Amare 30 pts (12-16) 14 rebs, 3 blks, 2 stls in 28 mins.

Jrich 22 pts (8-11), 5 rebs in 28 mins

Nash 2 pts (1-5) 13 assists


Frye finished 7-10 from 3 but was awful defensively and only had 1 reb. 

Suns won 13 of 16 now.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn, what a beatdown. Love it ^_^ Next game's huge though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are looking better and better as they approach playoffs. I think there should really be considered as a darkhorse to maybe make a few upsets.


----------

